# Minimum IELTS Score.



## manish1980 (Nov 8, 2008)

I have applied for MODL Nomination and will be appearing for IELTS shortly.

Is there a minimum score required in IETLS for 175 Visa?

I know 

25 point for Band 7
15 point for Band 6

But as skilled migrants do I need to score a minimun of 7 in each exam?

Manish


----------



## epidaetia (Nov 15, 2008)

depends on how many points you are targeting for..
If you can score more than 120 with just 15 in IELTS, then you do have to score minimum 6 in each band.
DIAC website has all the info regarding this.

http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/175/eligibility-english.htm


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

manish1980 said:


> I have applied for MODL Nomination and will be appearing for IELTS shortly.
> 
> Is there a minimum score required in IETLS for 175 Visa?
> 
> ...


To get 25 points it is a minimum of 7 for each area: Reading, Writing, Listening & Speaking.


----------

